# First Pics of My Dream Theater



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Pics are of my false wall and stage. It will have a 130" screen. I left room on both sides of the stage so I can either put the left and right speakers in front or behind the screen. More than likely I will put the center behind the screen and the left and right up front. Thanks


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads on the build, I know you've been doing a lot of research. Looks like your getting off to a nice start. I like the idea of having the mains out front. Always lets you reposition them out into the room for 2 channel listening. Have you considered insulating the stage for acoustics?


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Tonto said:


> Congrads on the build, I know you've been doing a lot of research. Looks like your getting off to a nice start. I like the idea of having the mains out front. Always lets you reposition them out into the room for 2 channel listening. Have you considered insulating the stage for acoustics?


I actually have not thought of insulating the stage. How would you go about doing it?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> I actually have not thought of insulating the stage. How would you go about doing it?


Just use a hole saw to cut holes in the wood stage (front side, and rear side) so air can pass from the front to the rear, and then stuff it with insulation so it traps the bass. Are you going with the AT screen then too?


----------



## mr_tv (Mar 18, 2014)

I would do a baffle wall behind the screen. Google THX baffle wall. I created one behind my AT screen and I am not sorry I did it. I did not do the full ceiling to floor baffle. It is limited to just behind the screen. It has made a hugh difference in sound in my theater. I used small speakers on my baffle wall. It actually has lowered the bass response of the speakers doing a baffle wall. Front separation was much better using the wall. My speakers are not ported which is one of the requirements of using speakers with a baffle wall. Good hunting


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Baffle walls are great and can be used with ported speakers. Almost every speaker setup you see when googling THX Baffle wall will be ported. The key is that they need to be FRONT ported. 

Cheers,


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Just use a hole saw to cut holes in the wood stage (front side, and rear side) so air can pass from the front to the rear, and then stuff it with insulation so it traps the bass. Are you going with the AT screen then too?


I'm not sure quite yet on the AT screen. I figured that I would still build the false wall so even if I don't go with the AT screen to start I could upgrade to it. I'm still researching DIY spandex screens to save on the budget.


----------



## mr_tv (Mar 18, 2014)

eclipse911t said:


> Baffle walls are great and can be used with ported speakers. Almost every speaker setup you see when googling THX Baffle wall will be ported. The key is that they need to be FRONT ported.
> 
> Cheers,


Yes, you are right. I focused on no port instead of front port. Thanks for getting me straightened out.:clap:


----------



## mr_tv (Mar 18, 2014)

Dream Theater said:


> I'm not sure quite yet on the AT screen. I figured that I would still build the false wall so even if I don't go with the AT screen to start I could upgrade to it. I'm still researching DIY spandex screens to save on the budget.


I built my screen with spandex straight out of the isles of JoAnne Fabrics. I did white over silver with a Mitsubishi 3800 projector. Screen is 16x9. 103 inches. Works out great.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

mr_tv said:


> Yes, you are right. I focused on no port instead of front port. Thanks for getting me straightened out.:clap:


Certainly. When I hear baffle wall I think of something like this:

http://qsc.com/products/Loudspeakers/Dcs_Series/SC-444/

Definitely ported. Not too shabby speakers either. 

Cheers,


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> I'm not sure quite yet on the AT screen. I figured that I would still build the false wall so even if I don't go with the AT screen to start I could upgrade to it. I'm still researching DIY spandex screens to save on the budget.


I would go with the Spandex, and if down the road you have more cash and think a Manufactured AT screen would be better go for it. I say this because I think:
1: It will make it easier for your speaker setup
2: Your speakers will be out of sight 
3: It will leave you more room in front of your screen
4: Your front channels will be better localized by being behind the screen

Just my opinion.. :T


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> I would go with the Spandex, and if down the road you have more cash and think a Manufactured AT screen would be better go for it. I say this because I think: 1: It will make it easier for your speaker setup 2: Your speakers will be out of sight 3: It will leave you more room in front of your screen 4: Your front channels will be better localized by being behind the screen Just my opinion.. :T


Thanks, I'll start looking into it. What do you think will be the most cost effective way to insulate behind the wall?


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Totally agree on going AT from the start. Regardless of whether it is DIY or off the shelf AT is well worth it. You can do constant height fronts, and the same make/model across the front. For me personally this is a make or break item. I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

mr_tv said:


> I built my screen with spandex straight out of the isles of JoAnne Fabrics. I did white over silver with a Mitsubishi 3800 projector. Screen is 16x9. 103 inches. Works out great.


I'm assuming that white over silver is for light issues


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> Thanks, I'll start looking into it. What do you think will be the most cost effective way to insulate behind the wall?


I am using Roxul 60, but a less expensive way would be fiberglass insulation. Since you have a cinder block wall you would have to build a frame (almost like a new wood wall), and then stuff the fiberglass in it. Once you get that far get some Black Commando Cloth to cover it all up (which will also help with light reflection, and it is inexpensive).


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

As large as your screen is, you may not have much choice but to do AT. Otherwise the center is basically at the floor or at the ceiling if there's even enough space in those areas.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Also if you are doing matching speakers across your front stage (I'd think you'd want to), then I'd suggest putting all three speakers behind the AT screen. You'll need to EQ them to compensate for the screen, but they will all be perfectly matched still. 

If you're heavily into 2 channel music listening you might consider putting your left and right outside the screen width to avoid the impact of the AT screen, but for home theater consistency is key. So all should be behind if the center is behind. This is especially true if you are using identical speakers.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

eclipse911t said:


> Also if you are doing matching speakers across your front stage (I'd think you'd want to), then I'd suggest putting all three speakers behind the AT screen. You'll need to EQ them to compensate for the screen, but they will all be perfectly matched still. If you're heavily into 2 channel music listening you might consider putting your left and right outside the screen width to avoid the impact of the AT screen, but for home theater consistency is key. So all should be behind if the center is behind. This is especially true if you are using identical speakers.


We listen to music occasionally, but this room is primarily going to be for movies and TV so I'm really not concerned with music. I have decided to go with an AT screen and put all three speakers behind the screen. More than likely they will be all floorstanding speakers and identical. My one question is, do you think I would be okay to drywall around the large hole where the screen will be?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Most walls are a frame covered with fabric. Why are you considering dry wall?


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

A baffle wall is typically dry walled across the entire front with only cut outs for the speakers. This is of course designed for large rooms with horns. Not sure how it translates to dome tweeters. I'd do some more planning based on your specific speaker choice. Do you know what you'll be using?

Regardless I wouldn't suggest drywall around the screen. If do a true baffle wall or a true false wall with only fabric that is entirely AT.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Make sure you leave a way to get behind the screen in case you need to. :T


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

I ended up going with the Epson 3020 because I got a great deal on a manufacture refurbished unit. Also broke down and ordered a Jamestown Seymour 130" screen. I'm sure I'll be glad I did!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> I ended up going with the Epson 3020 because I got a great deal on a manufacture refurbished unit. Also broke down and ordered a Jamestown Seymour 130" screen. I'm sure I'll be glad I did!


Did you get the AT screen?


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Did you get the AT screen?


Yep, the AT screen with the Seymour XD material.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Here is a recent pic of my home theater. I laid subfloor on the concrete. There is going to be a platform at the back of the room.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Have you decide how far out to move the screen wall & stage?


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Tonto said:


> Have you decide how far out to move the screen wall & stage?


 It's hard to tell from the pic , but the wall is 16 inches away from the cinder block. Originally I was going to build an access panel to get behind the wall from the other room, but I am probably going to have access to get behind the AT screen by lifting it up.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Here is a pic of my upper platform ( incomplete ).









I think I'm going to put a long table with stools on it, but don't have my mind completely made up.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm in the process of building my equipment rack. How wide should the rack be? From what I've seen it should be 19"


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Used to be pretty much everything was the 19" standard. The 19" was center to center for a hole pattern running down the rack taht allows items to be bolted into place by their front covers or optional 'ears'. Today, some things don't follow that. Most do. If you have the space, I'd give it maybe 22" inside just to be safe.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

DT wrote:



> the wall is 16 inches away from the cinder block
> 
> Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...st-pics-my-dream-theater-3.html#ixzz3HNyuFwtP


That doesn't leave much room behind the speakers. I would consider moving it out further, closer to 3 ft. Most speakers don't like being close to the wall. It is a trade off between room size & sound. What is one to do?!!!


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Tonto said:


> DT wrote: That doesn't leave much room behind the speakers. I would consider moving it out further, closer to 3 ft. Most speakers don't like being close to the wall. It is a trade off between room size & sound. What is one to do?!!!


Unfortunately that's not an option. The speakers I'm looking for are going to have to be front ported. I'm hoping that will save me on sound.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I knew you were gonna say that, which brings me back to the M1's. If I remember correctly, they are sealed, which would work. Here is what Craig had to say about them.



> Join Date:Jul 2004
> Posts:5,819Rep Power:10
> Guys - I can say with a lot of confidence that there is nothing one can buy for $200/pair or $500 for 5.0 channels that will come close to the M-1's.
> 
> ...


I could really see 3 of these behind your screen. Did you ever call Craig & talk about them?

http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/chane-home-theater-loudspeakers/M1

Worth a look.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Tonto said:


> I knew you were gonna say that, which brings me back to the M1's. If I remember correctly, they are sealed, which would work. Here is what Craig had to say about them. I could really see 3 of these behind your screen. Did you ever call Craig & talk about them? http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/chane-home-theater-loudspeakers/M1 Worth a look.


I think I'm sold in the M1's and they are very much in my price range. Thanks for the great info!!!


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

Great job so far but fix up the leaks in the block then seal it and insulate it.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Here are the latest pics of the build. Rear platform is complete and equipment rack is being started.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like a great start. Nice to get some things a bit farther along so it starts feeling like the real room.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Coming along nicely mate


----------



## jtl (Sep 19, 2013)

Looking good indeed!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

What about a piece of wilson art laminate for a screen?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

fschris said:


> What about a piece of wilson art laminate for a screen?


I believe he is going with an AT screen so he can move his speakers behind the screen. :T


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

fschris said:


> What about a piece of wilson art laminate for a screen?


That is correct, the AT is on order and I've been waiting patiently for it. ?


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

So this is the carpet I'm going with and the walls are going to be theater red. I'm torn if I should just do a white drop ceiling or go with black. My projector is white. Opinions ?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Black for the ceiling at least for the first 4' to prevent reflections. If possible I would go all Black or some other non reflective paint (flat). :T


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Black for the ceiling at least for the first 4' to prevent reflections. If possible I would go all Black or some other non reflective paint (flat). :T


Black it is


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> Black it is


Talk to the person mixing the paint and tell them you want as little light reflection as possible... They should know what to do. Another option is to make some velvet panels for the ceiling for the first 5' or so. Then you can also make your first reflection ceiling panels black too.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Talk to the person mixing the paint and tell them you want as little light reflection as possible... They should know what to do. Another option is to make some velvet panels for the ceiling for the first 5' or so. Then you can also make your first reflection ceiling panels black too.


I am just going to buy black grid and panels for the drop ceiling. What are you suggesting in your quote above ?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> I am just going to buy black grid and panels for the drop ceiling. What are you suggesting in your quote above ?


Some ideas, if you are doing a drop ceiling... 

You can either paint the panels with the least reflective paint you can get or wrap the panels in black velvet. Black velvet would be the best for light reflection but more difficult to do than spraying the panels. 

You might be able to make some frames the same size (just a tad smaller to allow for fabric) as your drop in panels, and then wrap them in black material. 

Another option would be to glue black velvet to the drop in panels and carefully trim the edges of the fabric to the panel edge.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

I use black muslin to cover my acoustic panels. It's cheap on eBay if you search for photography back drops. 

It's not real thick so you wouldn't want to cover white with black most likely.


----------

